# Out-Of-This-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!



## Kevin (Jul 30, 2012)

Happy birthday Jimmy. You are one of the nicest guy's I've never met, and I know everyone will join me in wishing you you a FANTASTIC birthday and speedy recovery getting back in the shop. 

I was able to get a hold of someone special to present you your cake. He traveled a long way . . . . 



[attachment=8436]


:kowea:

:jtaew:

:allhail::thewave::thewave::thewave::thewave::thewave:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY N. J. friend.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*

I think he lost a battle with his scooter. :dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*



Mike1950 said:


> I think he lost a battle with his scooter. :dash2::dash2::dash2:



Dirty side down!

Happy B-day Jimmy!!

p


----------



## Kenbo (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*

Happy birthday from the Canadian folk. Hope you have an great one.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*

:teethlaugh: happy birthday my alein freind your presents still layin out back


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*

 Everybody

You folks are the greatest group of folks I have ever met.  I am simply overwhelmed by this thread. :cray::cray: It sure makes an  codger feel great. I don't have the words to thank you in the way I should. 

To answer a question. I was moving my Harley DynaGlide up a ramp and it tilted too far,    So I was lying under it for 30 minutes before I was able to get some help. Certainly a feeling of helplessness AND stupidity. :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

OH BY THE WAY.........A LITTLE BIRDIE TOLD ME A CERTAIN PERSON IN FLORIDA :ufw: is also celebrating a birthday!!!!!!

My heartfelt thanks to each of you.


----------



## DKMD (Jul 30, 2012)

*RE: Out-Of-rthis-World Birthday Wish to THE ALIEN!!!*

Happy birthday, Jimmy! I hope you have the best wooden cake ever!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 30, 2012)

A heartfelt happy birthday Jimmy!


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday! I hope the mothership brings you something nice .


----------



## drycreek (Jul 31, 2012)

Here's a belated happy birthday.


----------



## jimmythewoodworker (Jul 31, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> oh no, Jimmy....I had a bike squish happen to me too, but I was pinned between rob's bike and mine right out front on our driveway. My bike was out of service (fuel leak) so I was riding Rob's that day. His is more top-heavy and taller than mine, and as I was backing it up, the handlebar and lines of his got hung up on my bike, so I got off, got between to get the line free and my bike started to fall towards his bike, I tried to catch it, but I must have backed into his bike and SQUISH! I couldn't get any leverage to get the bike off me. Rob was at work, and as busy as my neighborhood seems to be, it was quite a while before someone just happened to be walking by and could help me. I felt like such an idiot, and had a squished finger and hip, but I think my ego suffered more! LOL! And this *non-rider *who helped had the nerve to lecture me on how I should be riding the smaller bike, not the big one, yadda yadda yadda... It wasn't the riding, or the moving it, it was the clutter of our Flordiddida wood on the driveway so we couldn't park our bikes far enough apart to not get tangled! Hooray for our new shop! No more wood on the driveway... LOL! Anyway, I hope your arm/shoulder gets to feeling better, and your ego too...:lolol:



 Zoe

Actually I woke up today and the pain was gone  Now if I can clear my Jimmy-Do list I can get back to woodworking and buying wood  I'm way too  to have an EGO any more although I do talk to him every once in a while :wacko1::wacko1::wacko1:

Also I'll repeat how happy I am that you and Rob have the new shop. You need to put up a shelf area for :jtaew:  Unfortunately, over time, it's a fact of life that empty space fills quickly. I was always a fan of George Carlin and his monologue about STUFF is so true.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 31, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> . . . they want him to stay up there possibly until they can find someone who can do what he does. :cray::cray::cray:



In that case it doesn't look good for you Zoe. It's going to be very difficult to find someone who can do what he does - trip 5 breakers just from turning on a lathe. :scare:

:rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## chippin-in (Jul 31, 2012)

Well Im late to this party too. Sorry. I hope you have a great birthday and year to follow...til the next one.

Robert


----------



## DKMD (Jul 31, 2012)

Missus Rebuild said:


> oh no, Jimmy....I had a bike squish happen to me too, but I was pinned between rob's bike and mine right out front on our driveway. My bike was out of service (fuel leak) so I was riding Rob's that day. His is more top-heavy and taller than mine, and as I was backing it up, the handlebar and lines of his got hung up on my bike, so I got off, got between to get the line free and my bike started to fall towards his bike, I tried to catch it, but I must have backed into his bike and SQUISH! I couldn't get any leverage to get the bike off me. Rob was at work, and as busy as my neighborhood seems to be, it was quite a while before someone just happened to be walking by and could help me. I felt like such an idiot, and had a squished finger and hip, but I think my ego suffered more! LOL! And this *non-rider *who helped had the nerve to lecture me on how I should be riding the smaller bike, not the big one, yadda yadda yadda... It wasn't the riding, or the moving it, it was the clutter of our Flordiddida wood on the driveway so we couldn't park our bikes far enough apart to not get tangled! Hooray for our new shop! No more wood on the driveway... LOL! Anyway, I hope your arm/shoulder gets to feeling better, and your ego too...:lolol:



I think this is the first Zoë injury that I've ever heard about that wasn't directly inflicted by Rob... Of course, it was his bike that fell on her. Adult protective services anyone?:rofl2:


----------



## JMC (Jul 31, 2012)

Happy Birthday from me too Jimmy and sorry to hear about your mishap.


----------

